# What's Latest in Computer Accessories



## amandeep86 (Aug 9, 2007)

*www.svbinternational.com/big_images/Notebook_Chill_pad_d6ba_laptop%20chill%20pad%20-new.jpg

Laptop Chill Pad with 2/3 Fans, Powered by: Your Laptop via Single USB Port.

Can be used for any Laptop.

Price Rs.250-300 depending on Fans.



*USB Hub with Cup Warmer*

*www.qfonic.com/images/products/usbcupwarmerandhub/image01.jpg
*www.mrgadget.com.au/catalog/images/mrgadget_usb_cup_mug_warmer_image.jpg

Price: Don't Know Exactly. But, should be less than Rs.200



*USB Vacuum Cleaner*
*www.global-b2b-network.com/direct/dbimage/50168605/USB_Vacuum_Cleaner.jpg
*static.flickr.com/85/243161860_5fa08d92c1.jpg

*Price: Less than Rs.100*


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 16, 2007)

USB Vacuum Cleaner are u sure it will come for Rs 100

and for Laptop Chill Pad is there any thing to cool laptop but without any usb port (Powered by usb port)


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have used the USB Vaccuum Cleaner but it was pathetic... I have it now just to display on the showcase...

Arun


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 16, 2007)

^^you said it, mate. The usb vacuum cleaner is utterly useless. It simply doesn't have enough power to suck the dust. Total crap. Haven't checked the other accessories, though.


----------

